# Inadvertently artsy shot



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Hopefully soon I'll learn how to place single pictures in here. Recently got one of those "keeper" type shots from my tank of shrimp.
Understanding that this is a personal opinion type statement, I do believe that, depending on experience level, you need to take
about 500 photos to get one good one. That number does of course decrease as you learn but not as much as you might think.

Since on "high quality" setting(can you tell I'm doing point and shoot still ?)you can get 500 odd pictures on a 2G SD card, I
usually shoot two of any picture I try to get cause one often is more clear or more something than the other.
This is a very good shot for a cell phone camera. And the fact that you see the surface of the water is why I put my AQ stand higher 
than it comes made so that my eye level to the tank is above the bottom but under the top of the water so that I get that same
view ever time I look at my tank(s).
Likely it would blur it a bit but you might copy it and do a photoshop on the copy where you cut off the bottom below the red fish
and the right half of the picture. Just out of curiosity. But always do editing on a copy and not the original.
That cell phone camera looks as though it focuses better than my point-and-shoot so called "auto focus" which IMO means
automatically focus on something other than what the photographer wants you to focus on. LOL as a great many of my "tank"
photos are focused on objects other than what I had intended them to focus on like something larger behind the subject
which it was intended to get a picture of.
Keep up the good work, you might turn out to be the next McDonalds "Anzel".


----------



## BigL_RIP (Jul 12, 2013)

thank you for the kind words, Raymond. There wasn't much forethought here. The focus probably would be better yet were the camera not activated by tapping the touchscreen. Cool looking shot though, and this is just the low rez upload.

I also use a custom stand, much higher than typical; wanted the same effect--tank at eye level serving almost as living art.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

BigL_RIP said:


> thank you for the kind words, Raymond. There wasn't much forethought here. The focus probably would be better yet were the camera not activated by tapping the touchscreen. Cool looking shot though, and this is just the low rez upload.
> 
> I also use a custom stand, much higher than typical; wanted the same effect--tank at eye level serving almost as living art.


An interesting way of putting it..."living art".
When first I saw an "Aquascape" I thought to myself..."So now you guys have figured out how to make an under water flower boquet."
My chair that I now sit in before my computer is eye level to my tank across the room. I just move the chair over to it when I feel
like watching it for a while up close. Just(the first time successfully) put a baby Betta in it about last Thur. Successful because I did
this twice before and it vanished after 4 days each time. He (even though it is said that you can't tell at that age of 1") is all white
except for trim on some of his fins which is red. The adult Betta's which I've had before have been either red or blue as both contrast
well/w my tenG decor/plants. Hoping for the best as I didn't think I'd ever buy a white one. Know it will change as it matures.
Just hoping it isn't one of those putrid looking ones which have a "beyond description" odd color on the body but blue trim to
the fins. And wouldn't you know it, he's hostile towards my Banded Pigmy sunfish even at his young age. May have to terminate
his reign over this tank before he even gets much other color on him. But then he'd likely be in hog heaven chasing the Least Killi
fish in that other tenG tank even though he'd never catch one...LOL...
Ah the trials of impulse buying...He's from the Baby Betta section of Petco(yea I know) and I question if I am actually rescuing him
to a tenG tank from his prison in that plastic jar as the other two vanished mysteriously. No fish shaped potato chip found on the floor
or body in the tank either...no snails/fish/shrimp to eat it either at that time.
I like being able to see the top/surface of the water from underneath it as in your photo. Keep up the good shooting...


----------

